# EJB client



## Generic1 (14. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab vor kurzem mal etwas gelesen über EJB und da unter anderem dass es für einen Client auch so eine art Server gibt, wo man dann die @Annotations und so verwenden kann.
Weiß vielleicht jemand, wie das heißt oder das ich da meine  - ich kann den Artikel nciht mehr finden und mir fällts auch nicht mehr ein.
lg und danke,
Generic1


----------



## FArt (14. Jan 2011)

???

Ejb3 ?

???


----------



## Generic1 (17. Jan 2011)

Ich habs wieder rausgefunden, es ist der ACC (Application Client Controller).


----------



## FArt (17. Jan 2011)

Ich bin von Haus aus neugierig. Deine Erklärung habe ich nicht wirklich verstanden, also habe ich mal Google mit ACC und "application client controller" gefüttert... und sehe nichts sinnvolles.

Post doch mal bitte den Link, mich intererssiert was sich nun eigentlich dahinter verbirgt...


----------



## Generic1 (27. Jan 2011)

Link ist in diesem Fall schwierig aber ich kann dir sagen wo ichs her hab, nämlich aus dem Buch "EJB in Action" auf den forderen Seiten, so um die Seite 50 -> da steht das. 
Ich hab nämlich auch nichts gefunden mittels google (ja ich kann googlen), deshalb dieser Thread.
lg


----------

